# Problem with Imac dual screen



## thestore (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all, long term reader first time poster here!

I have a white Imac g5 17inch connected to a Samsung syncmaster 910mp 19inch as a dual screen extension. The problem is whatever settings I select for the Samsung it always looked pixelated and makes text in web browsers and itunes very hard to read. 

Is there any way around this or any programs that can help?

Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 20, 2009)

That monitor is an LCD monitor (which is different from a CRT monitor, or "TV-style" monitor).  That means that the monitor has exactly one and only one resolution that is "native" to the monitor -- read that as saying, "there is one and only one resolution that looks good and does not pixelate or look fuzzy."

That "native" resolution for the Samsung monitor is 1280 x 1024.  If you choose any other resolution, you will experience pixelation and/or fuzziness, and there isn't anything you can do about it -- that's just how LCD monitors work.


----------



## thestore (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi thank you for the quick reply. When I go into the option and select the screen resolution for the Samsung the maximum choice is 1280 x 720 so I guess this is why I am getting a lack of quality. Is there any way around this?

Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 20, 2009)

That depends on how you have your dual-monitor setup configured.  There are two dual-screen "modes" that Mac OS X supports: mirroring and extended desktop.

"Mirroring" mode puts the exact, same image on both monitors.  You'll have two docks and two menubars -- and whatever you do on one monitor is "mirrored" on the second monitor.  This is what I suspect you have it set up as right now, since in mirrored mode, both monitors are forced into the same resolution.  A typical 17" monitor (like your iMac) supports a native resolution of 1280x720, so your iMac's monitor is being "mirrored" onto the second monitor, resolution and everything.

"Extended desktop" mode treats your second monitor like an extension of your first monitor.  In this mode, you only have one menubar and one dock on one monitor, and the second monitor is simply an extension of the first.  You can open a window on the first monitor, then drag it across to the second monitor -- like having one, large monitor instead of two independent monitors.  In this situation, each monitor can have independent resolutions.

Check to ensure that you're using "Extended desktop" mode instead of mirroring.

This Apple support article is quite dated, but still applies (although the configuration options may be slightly different due to the age of this support article):

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA26959?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## thestore (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there. I am using extended mode as that's how I need my dualscreen set up. I can set the resolution separately for each display but as I mentioned before the maximum I can pick for the samsung is 1280 x 720. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 20, 2009)

Strange.  Are you using any kind of VGA-to-DVI adapters or anything with that monitor?

If you open the "Displays" pane of the System Preferences and click "Detect Displays," does that help with the problem?


----------



## thestore (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi I've treid detect displays nothing happens. I am using the mini dvi conveter then connected via yellow video out cable into the yellow video in connection on the panel. Is there a better way of connecting it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, there is a much better way of connecting it.  The way you have it connected now will always produce a fuzzy and off-color picture, since you're using a rather low-grade analog connection.  That's also why your resolution is "stuck" at a certain resolution.

Ideally you would use a miniDVI-to-DVI converter to hook the monitor up.  Basically what you want to do is use the DVI input on the monitor, not the analog video component input.

In researching your problem, though, I have found that all iMac G5 computers only support "mirroring" mode, so I'm curious as to how yours is doing "Extended Desktop" mode.  Have you installed some kind of hack in order to get that to work?

I've also found that the iMac G5 17" computers only have mini-VGA ports, not mini-DVI.  Are you sure that yours is mini-DVI?


----------

